# substantial and insubstantial



## marlon (May 4, 2007)

XS and anyone else,
what is the difference between striking with the insubstantial hand or the substantial hand

 respectfully,
marlon


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 4, 2007)

My understanding is that substantial is issuing the power and insubstantial is recieving the power, or this may be clearer;
When shifting the weight from one leg to the other, the leg recieving the leg would be the insubstantial leg becoming the substantial, and the leg pushing the weight forward(or backward as the case may be) would be the substantial becoming insubstantial. In Tai Chi, being double weighted is a big no-no for that reason, there can be no substantial/insubstantial when everything is evenly distributed. 

The above is applied to every part of the body, hands, arms, and so forth. Some things are best developed with practice and not words though. Too much reading into the how-to will make everything confusing, at least it did for me.


----------



## seasoned (May 4, 2007)

marlon said:


> XS and anyone else,
> what is the difference between striking with the insubstantial hand or the substantial hand
> 
> respectfully,
> marlon


 
Marlon, I think in one word it would be 'balance". No balance no power. Best illustrated , when you walk across a floor your left foot goes out and your right arm swings out also, and as you step right foot out left arm swingings out. Now try walking with left foot out and left arm swinging out and see how awkward and unbalanced it is. Now when you do your kata try this concept and see how the bunkai can be better understood.


----------



## seasoned (May 4, 2007)

seasoned said:


> Marlon, I think in one word it would be 'balance". No balance no power. Best illustrated , when you walk across a floor your left foot goes out and your right arm swings out also, and as you step right foot out left arm swingings out. Now try walking with left foot out and left arm swinging out and see how awkward and unbalanced it is. Now when you do your kata try this concept and see how the bunkai can be better understood.


 
Sorry about the spelling errors, I get excited.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 4, 2007)

marlon said:


> XS and anyone else,
> what is the difference between striking with the insubstantial hand or the substantial hand
> 
> respectfully,
> marlon


 
I think you may be thinking about this too much, relax and just do the form and it will become fairly clear, emphasis on relax. 

The only real difference is where you direct the energy/power for the punch.

In brush knee twist step with the left leg ending up the front leg (the substantial leg) and the right hand is the insubstantial hand that is actually punching. The power for that punch comes from the rear (right leg) to the waist to the right shoulder/arm/hand for the punch.

There are not a whole lot of strikes with substantial leg and substantial arm but in fan through the arms you end up doing just that. 

The left leg forward (substantial) and the left hand (substantial) is a palm strike the right arm (insubstantial) is a block and the power is coming from the right (rear  insubstantial leg) you just direct the power for the palm strike to your left (substantial hand). If you direct it to the right (insubstantial arm) there is no power for the palm strike.

In step up deflect downward, Parry punch you end up striking with both substantial and insubstantial arms throughout the movement and it is all basically where you are directing the power. 

In strike opponents ears with both fists you are striking with both substantial and insubstantial fists at the same time. 

Relax and it will make sense,


----------

